# Help, what is this bottle?



## aprillyn (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about this bottle?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Aug 17, 2017)

1920 - 40 food container, semi-liquid product such as mustard, mayonnaise, relish, etc.
Jim S.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

Drop lid ?they sit them out for you to grab one one shelf?

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

aprillyn said:


> Does anyone know anything about this bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I see bottom of it 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

Hand blown ?

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW (Oct 14, 2017)

No, it isn't hand blown, it's machine-made.  That small round "circle" which is a "valve mark" was left during manufacture.  They are usually around the size of a dime, penny or nickel, and proves a bottle or jar to be machine-made. They seem to be MOSTLY on containers made from around 1915 to 1935, give or take. 
~David


----------

